# NR test...



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

I just passed my EMT-1 NR test and it cut off on me after i answered the 70th question. From what my instructor's told me is that the least amount of questions to pass the test is 70 and goes as high as 160. I'm just curious what number of questions other people got to and passed?


----------



## paramedicmike (Mar 20, 2009)

Might this link help you?

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7121


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=132539


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

paramedicmike said:


> Might this link help you?
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7121



wow ok i guess i should have looked first thanks


----------



## emtdude (Mar 20, 2009)

I got cut off around 70 as well.  This bugged the crap out of me, and it was a long 24 hours before I got the result:  Passed.

But before I got word, I did a bit of research.  The exam, as you know, looks for a certain level of proficiency at all levels.  It starts with an "average" level type question, and subsequent questions are either of a higher or lower level depending on how you answered.  The test stops when it is 95% certain you are above or below the required proficiency level.

So... do you remember the LAST question asked before the test sent you home?  Do you know for certain if you got that one right or wrong?  My theory is... that last question should tell you, because it is at that point the test reached the 95% certainty level.  Got it right, you passed.  Got it wrong... keep your fingers crossed.  

I got that question right, so it helped me sleep that night.


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

emtdude said:


> I got cut off around 70 as well.  This bugged the crap out of me, and it was a long 24 hours before I got the result:  Passed.
> 
> But before I got word, I did a bit of research.  The exam, as you know, looks for a certain level of proficiency at all levels.  It starts with an "average" level type question, and subsequent questions are either of a higher or lower level depending on how you answered.  The test stops when it is 95% certain you are above or below the required proficiency level.
> 
> ...


I don't remember the last one but through out the whole test i thought i was doing terrible lol. Did they ever mail you your test results? I'm suppose to get mine on the 27th.


----------



## emtdude (Mar 20, 2009)

You can get the results online.  Login to NREMT under your account, you should find it.

If you took the test early in the day, you may find out the same day.  I had a 1 PM start time, and the results were updated first thing the next day.

I'm not sure how it works on Fridays.  You may have to wait until Monday.  But it's better than waiting a week.


----------



## dslprod (Mar 20, 2009)

good luck vigilante.  just bec the test stopped on u doesnt necessarily mean you pass bec i took it the same time with a buddy of mine and both of our exams cut off around the mid 70's i passed he didnt. (fyi)


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

dslprod said:


> good luck vigilante.  just bec the test stopped on u doesnt necessarily mean you pass bec i took it the same time with a buddy of mine and both of our exams cut off around the mid 70's i passed he didnt. (fyi)



yea i know that i checked on NREMT.com my results came in that i passed but thank you man good luck for whatever you decide to do in life life


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2009)

Now, this is becoming funny. Folks, it does *NOT* matter what you were cut off at. Either you passed or did not. The lesser the number; means you probably answered more difficult questions. 

Does it really matter if you make a 74 or 90% or shut off at 78 or 120? Also at least 10-20 questions are "pilot" questions. This means you do not know if the last one was even a real one or .. a fake question. In other words you do not know which ones matters or which ones were pilot study questions. So one does not know nor should anyone care; because it means nothing.. zilch.. noto... Also, I doubt that someone failed if it really just cut off at 70. 

Here is the thing; there are about 3,000 test questions for the Basic Examination; not even considering the pilot study ones. So learn how to study and learn the material. You can not guess nor expect a study guide to help you. 

They receive the results 4 times a day. If you test after 1:30 EST, then your test grade will be posted the next day. Remember, if it is week-ends or Holidays expect longer. The results is immediately sent to your state if it is a NREMT state; so don't blame them for your state delays. 

another FYI: the NREMT web site is based out of South Dakota. So, if you are having problems with it; they may not be aware of it. It may not have occurred at their HQ and they will correct as soon as possible. 

Be glad if you passed, if you failed be persistent and study better. 

R/r 911


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Now, this is becoming funny. Folks, it does *NOT* matter what you were cut off at. Either you passed or did not. The lesser the number; means you probably answered more difficult questions.
> 
> Does it really matter if you make a 74 or 90% or shut off at 78 or 120? Also at least 10-20 questions are "pilot" questions. This means you do not know if the last one was even a real one or .. a fake question. In other words you do not know which ones matters or which ones were pilot study questions. So one does not know nor should anyone care; because it means nothing.. zilch.. noto... Also, I doubt that someone failed if it really just cut off at 70.
> 
> ...



after you pass the NREMT the send it to your state? i thought you had to go to your capital and do all that yourself


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2009)

Results are immediately sent to your State and Training Institution. Remember reading that little paragraph you signed? 

Contact your state EMS division or services for more clarity. Not all EMS division are located within the State Capital. 

R/r 911


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 21, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Results are immediately sent to your State and Training Institution. Remember reading that little paragraph you signed?
> 
> Contact your state EMS division or services for more clarity. Not all EMS division are located within the State Capital.
> 
> R/r 911



yea i dont remember what the paragraph said. lol


----------

